

Ask HN: Growth hacking within a city - cha_os

Hi guys, i have a growth hacking question: How do i get viral with my social network within one city. The network connects people who don&#x27;t know each other (yet) for activities they like. Activities are not limited to sports or things like that. Drinking coffee or having a walk is also fine.
A lot of growth hacks out there just work on a global scale - i&#x27;m facing the problem to get enough users within one city with about 230 000 inhabitants…
How to solve my chicken-egg-problem? Any help is appreciated. THX
======
smt88
Get local newspapers, radio stations, and evening news to cover it. Post on
craigslist. Do things that don't scale (talk to people at bars or on the
street, post flyers around town, etc.)

My experience with MeetUp was that all social meetups were single men looking
for women. It made for some very creepy gatherings, and my friends and I gave
up on MeetUp permanently as a result.

If you can solve that problem (have good gender balance and prevent creepy
people from showing up), you'll be a lot more likely to succeed.

~~~
cha_os
Thanks a lot! The gender topic is especially interesting, because at the
moment we have about 1000 users - 70% women.

